# 2014 Scallop Survey?



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone seen a 2014 Scallop Survey? I can t seem to find it reported anywhere.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=XtKydtoLucc


It's like waiting for the Orange Crop Report....
Hope they are plentiful...


----------



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

lady in FWC office told me that between cutbacks and the season opening a few days early to expect it right at the opening day or maybe into July


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, we are on year three of the four year cycle. So they should be pretty good.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Any tips for scallops? I'm going on a trip down to Cape San Blas over July 4th weekend with friends, and will be scalloping without a boat.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Even when the count is down, Ive never had issues limiting out.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

MrFish49 said:


> Any tips for scallops? I'm going on a trip down to Cape San Blas over July 4th weekend with friends, and will be scalloping without a boat.


In general the 2 things I always recommend is:

1.) go to where all the boats are, there is a reason people are clumped together. Not the water depth, amount of grass, etc that most people are in and especially those doing well.

2.) If you are not picking them up pretty regularly, then move 50 yards. Don't stay in the same place more than 15 minutes if you are not loading up on them. 50 yards can make a huge difference.

If you don't have at least a kayak it is going to be very tough unless they are thick right by one of the 3-4 places you can access from the road which is very unlikely. 

Some years I've found them so thick in 8 ft of water I can't pick them all up before I run out of breath. Other years there is none deep and they are in 18-24 inches of water.


----------



## bobj (Jun 24, 2012)

NoMoSurf said:


> Anyone seen a 2014 Scallop Survey? I can t seem to find it reported anywhere.


FWC said report will be out mid July and the format will be changed to a graph showing last four years and will not post number counts as in the past. Don't like this at all.


----------

